# strona internetowa, która wiesza system

## indianiec

witam 

Korzystam z gnome, gentoo-dev-sources w wersji 2.6.10-r6. Po odwiedzeniu strony http://spam.was.here  mój system wisi. Nieważne czy otwieram ją przy pomocy firefoxa czy konquerora. Kiliajcie na własną odpowiedzialność.

ki diabeł?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Strus

Jak to wisi? Mało prawdopodoben..

Próbowałeś przełączyć się na konsole i zabić proces? To może tylko tak wyglądać jakby wisiał system, a naprawdę wiszą Xy.

Byłem na tej stronece i nic mi się nie zawiesiło. FF 1.0.1

----------

## indianiec

mało prawdopodobne ale dziej się, nie wymyśliłem tego

Na żadną konsolę nie mogę się przełączyć, jedyne co działa to kursor myszy który mogę przesuwać po ekranie.

----------

## indianiec

lynxa nie wiesza, całe szczęście

----------

## Prompty

sprytny sposob zeby komus podbis http hits :]]

u mnie zadzialalo

----------

## muchar

Seen that, been there.

Proponuje rekompilacje GTK. Mialem podobnie.

----------

## cichy

U mnie ta strona wyswietla sie prawidlowo zarowno na Operze 7.60p3 jak i Mozilli 1.7

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Strus

 *indianiec wrote:*   

> Na żadną konsolę nie mogę się przełączyć, jedyne co działa to kursor myszy który mogę przesuwać po ekranie.

 

Skoro mycha działa to system nie wisi... Co się dzieke po wciśnięciu Ctrl + Alt + F1 ?

----------

## arsen

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Skoro mycha działa to system nie wisi... Co się dzieke po wciśnięciu Ctrl + Alt + F1 ?
> 
> 

 

Sam się zdziwiłem ale czasem mycha może działać a system wisieć, miałem tak na najnowszych sterach nvidi, wm jakby w połowie ładowania zastygł, myszką mogłem ruszać i nic pozatym, o przełączaniu na konsole mogłem pomarzyć  :Smile: 

----------

## Rav70

A ubić xserver'a (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) nie da się?

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Strus

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Sam się zdziwiłem ale czasem mycha może działać a system wisieć

 

Nie może. Jak to sobie wyobrażasz? System wisi a myszke kto obsługuje? no bo sama się nie rusza.

Z Nvidią też miałem różne jazdy i wyglądało jakby system wisiał, nie dało się nic zrobić, ale dało się na niego zalogować z innego kpma, co oznacza że system nie wisiał.  :Smile: 

Ctrl + Alt + Esc też nie działa ? - to zabijaczka procesów.

----------

## indianiec

Widzę, że mój problem nie jest nietypowy: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-198023-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-system+crash-start-0.html

Spróbuję wyłączyć wsparcie dla agp nvidii, może pomoże.

----------

## arsen

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   Sam się zdziwiłem ale czasem mycha może działać a system wisieć 
> 
> Nie może. Jak to sobie wyobrażasz? System wisi a myszke kto obsługuje? no bo sama się nie rusza.
> 
> Z Nvidią też miałem różne jazdy i wyglądało jakby system wisiał, nie dało się nic zrobić, ale dało się na niego zalogować z innego kpma, co oznacza że system nie wisiał. 
> ...

 

heh, jak pisze że system "wisiał" to tak było, nie próbowałem tylko się zalogować po ssh bo nie mam na to warunków, Ctrl + Alt + Esc też nie działał, zadne dostępne środki nie działały więc odbij.

Zawirowanie robi słówko "wisi" słowo to jest dosyć umowne, jeśli system nie reaguje na moje działania i jedyne co moge zrobić to nacisnąc reset na obudowie to dla mnie jest zwis  :Wink: 

----------

## indianiec

Przełaczenie na na agpgart nie pomogło. Zlikwidowałem za to  " Option      "RenderAccel" " w xorg.conf i na razie żadnych problemów. Nawet w przypadku rzeczonej strony.

----------

## mdk

Jak się domyślam, masz sterowniki NVIDI? 

Tutaj o tym rozmawiamy.

----------

## indianiec

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Jak się domyślam, masz sterowniki NVIDI? 
> 
> Tutaj o tym rozmawiamy.

 

dzięki

----------

